# Xmas Market Cologne



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ferry all booked all I need now is to know where best to stay with an 8.67 mtr campervan in the Cologne area

Can anybody advise the best place to head for, the rough plan

is 4 nights Cologne and then back to Camping Den Dreisch in Valkenburg for the weekend parade and their market

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A previous thread on this topic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-71087.html


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I loved Cologne's Christmas market - we had six days there and filled them all. No idea about stops - we hired a flat!


----------

